# Summary Dissolution



## jeffreygropp (Jun 9, 2010)

The easiest method of divorce is a summary dissolution in our circumstance. 

My problem is that my wife still won't accept we're divorcing. So I need to not only get her to sign the papers willingly but down the road ensure she does not cancel the dissolution.

That being said we negotiated some "terms" of the divorce last week. She basically just needs money. 

What are my guarantees that if she signs this she will not cancel the procedure once she has what she wants? She has never done what I tell her to do and has never respected what I want so why would things change now?

Can I have her sign a piece of paper that says we are agreeing to divorce based on X things and if she cancels the divorce I get them back or she owes them to me? Can that be enforced?

I am ready/willing to play hardball with her if I have to.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I would not have money change hands without consulting an attorney.

She could later say the money you gave her was for something else and not for an intended purpose.

That is really a legal question and you need an attorney to field the procedure on that, not an internet forum.


----------

